
Apocalypse 5: Pattern Matching (2006) - _acme
http://perl6.org/archive/doc/design/apo/A05.html
======
hyperpape
Current documentation:
[https://docs.perl6.org/language/regexes.html](https://docs.perl6.org/language/regexes.html)

~~~
ash_gti
I know the suggest the docs instead, but I kinda like reading the design docs
[http://design.perl6.org/S05.html](http://design.perl6.org/S05.html) it has a
bit more verbiage about the features of perl6.

Also, that design doc is up today, where as the OP linked to the Apocalypse,
which is more of a collection of all the requirements gathering they did for
perl6, not whats currently being discussed/implemented as part of the
language.

------
bcoates
Perl 6 regexes are really awesome and I hope the eventually become the
"standard" system in other environments the way other perlisms did.

